# Where is the best place to buy a Tivo Premiere with lifetime?



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

My goal is to have a new Tivo Premiere with a warranty and a lifetime subscription. I am okay buying one with a smaller hard drive now and upgrading it myself later on to a larger hard drive......(and yes, I do realize that opening the box would void the warranty...... but I do want a warranty at least to start off with).

I do have a couple of active Tivos already. When I log into my account with Tivo they have this offer(includes a couple of discounts).

$269.99 - Premiere, small hard drive
$199.00 - lifetime subscription
-------------------
$468.99 plus tax

Can I get a better deal than this? Should I look at amazon or new egg or some other online site?

Thanks,

TC


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

True Colors said:


> My goal is to have a new Tivo Premiere with a warranty and a lifetime subscription. I am okay buying one with a smaller hard drive now and upgrading it myself later on to a larger hard drive......(and yes, I do realize that opening the box would void the warranty...... but I do want a warranty at least to start off with).
> 
> I do have a couple of active Tivos already. When I log into my account with Tivo they have this offer(includes a couple of discounts).
> 
> ...


Damn thats a good price, too bad I can't buy the lifetime warrenty off you, I'd love that price.

Pretty much no matter how much you pay for the device itself, you can't buy the subscription through anyone but TiVo themselves, so the $199 for the lifetime is a done deal.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. That's a much better price than in april. With the 3 year warranty added it was $540 then.
Although I did get around $40 or $50 back from Fatwallet.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You have two options. If you want to save your upgrade offer, you might still be able to get a Premiere from electronics expo for around $140 shipped. when you combine this with 299 lifetime since you already have Tivos you would be paying around 440. 

If you cant get it from electronics expo, which there is a thread on it here, or dont care about saving the upgrade offer, just take the upgrade offer.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

What he said. 

Order from EE. 

Right now shipping option is greyed out. But it comes and goes or has many times the past week or two. So just check it twice a day.

But shipping option isn't greyed out on the PRemiere XL right now. And discount makes it $299 plus $13 shipping which is better than the $269 non-XL Premiere from Tivo in my book.

See the $149/$299 thread.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Or if you are in the market for a TV anyhow, Bestbuy is running a deal where you get $200 off a Premiere unit if you purchase a TV. I just bought a $199 24" lcd tv for my son's room and added a $99 premiere. $299 for tivo+tv isn't a bad deal.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

I just got the deal at Electronics Expo for a Premiere XL for 299 plus I think it was $12 shipping. And I got Tivo to do $199 life time on it so all in all about 500 for XL with life time.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

I went ahead and purchased my Premiere directly from Tivo. With tax it was just a shade over $500 for the unit and the lifetime subscription included.

When all things are equal, or at least fairly equal, I like to buy directly from the source. 

TC


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I did the Electronic Expo order and was also able to get Tivo to agree to the 199 Lifetime.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmmm, any chance I can get the lifetime as a new customer at that price?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Mike Wolf said:


> Hmmm, any chance I can get the lifetime as a new customer at that price?


Anyone with the upgrade offer based on already having TiVos can get it on your behalf and then sell it to you.


----------



## marksanctuary (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like the electronics expo sale is over now.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

marksanctuary said:


> Looks like the electronics expo sale is over now.


it still works. You just need to enter LSDA0902 in the apply code box.

you can check out the other thread about this @
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454916&page=5


----------

